# Ride sharing car insurance announced in Ontario



## RideSharingCarInsurance (Feb 1, 2016)

In partnership with Aviva Canada, Ride Sharing Car Insurance has announced they are now providing insurance coverage designed specifically for *part-time* UberX drivers in Ontario.

To qualify drivers must:

- Ride share less than 20 hours per week
- Be licensed in North America for 6 years

Visit http://www.ridesharingcarinsurance.ca/ to get your online quote!


----------



## LondonONTdriver (Oct 29, 2015)

Don't bother with this!! Hold out guys for Intact/Metromile. They signed a partnership.. it's coming soon

http://www.shopinsurancecanada.ca/b...t-financial-corporation-invests-in-metromile/


----------



## RideSharingCarInsurance (Feb 1, 2016)

It would still be responsible to sign up with the available policy now and then renew with Intact after a year (assuming they have released a product by then). It is better to have the proper coverage while Intact develops a product- to ensure peace of mind and avoid the risk of uninsured ride sharing.


----------

